# Rapid LED fitting in a Oddysea T5HO Housing



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A couple months ago the cheap ends of the T5HO finally gave except for 1 of 4. Bought the Rapid LED fixtures assembled by TangDaddy.

A bit of cutting of the T5HO housing and the heat sink. A bit of wiring and bingo:

Insanely bright. I think I am running 70% Blue (28x3W) and may be 30% of the white (28x3W)


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

You might want to even lower the light to about 20% blue and white before dim up slowly, cuz from T5 to LED is a huge jump there


----------

